# Paph.conestoga



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right section to ask questions but here I go!

Is this Paph. dividable? It is now in a 4" pot and it's beginning to outgrow it. Roots fits perfectly in that pot but the foliage is spilling out.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

Why divide it? the best plants are usually specimen. Put it in a bigger pot.


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

I keep putting into bigger pot and still no flowers or buds. I thought perhaps it is gotten so crowded,it has lost the ability to bud. 
Roots looks very good,all new growth tips everywhere so,what ails this elderly lady? 

Do have to whisper sweet nothings to get it to bloom?


----------



## abax (May 21, 2014)

I have one in an 8" pot and growing out of it and it's never bloomed or even
shown any interest in budding. Sweet nothings haven't worked, rude
language isn't working. It's a lovely, healthy plant so I don't know what
ails it. If you figure out something, let me know please. Perhaps we have
the only two non-blooming Conestogas in the world.


----------



## John M (May 22, 2014)

Isn't that a bud sheath in the growth that is just to the right of centre?


----------



## iwillard (May 22, 2014)

No John,I wish they were. It's like hair,it's growing more leaves instead of sheath. When older leaves dies off,roots starts growing out in their place. 

I have another one similar "Randschild lace",I bought when the flowers were bashed a bit after a show. That one is trying to die,as soon as I say (die,see if I care) it starts putting out new leaves galore. but no sheath as of yet.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2014)

They are infamous for not blooming. That's probably why you see big multigrowth plants for sale.


----------



## naoki (May 22, 2014)

A good candidate of gibberelin treatment? Gibberellic acid (GA3) is fairly easy to get hold of.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 22, 2014)

Like many brachy x multi crosses, Conestoga (concolor x phil) can be reluctant to bloom. The only advantage to dividing it (certainly big enough) would be to experiment with different conditions on the 2 halves and see if you can trigger flowering. But if it was my plant I'd decrease nitrogen fertilizer, increase light, and maybe scare it with some summer heat and cold/dry winter (nothing too extreme) over the next year. Then if it doesn't bloom by fall next year I'd divide it, maybe trade a piece, and get creative.

Or I could give it a good home if you're ready to kick it too the curb.


----------



## iwillard (May 22, 2014)

naoki,

Found it on Amazon,I will ordered it and see if it gives me "a" flower next year,if not,I will kick it over to paphmadman's door and hope he can do paph magic with it.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

From my own experience, I think it has to be multi-multiple growth plant to bloom. I wouldn't divide it.


----------



## abax (May 23, 2014)

Kirk, if my monster doesn't bloom by next season, I'll kick it your way or
at least a very large division to see what you can do with it. Conestoga is
beginning to piss me off!


----------



## naoki (May 23, 2014)

iwillard said:


> naoki,
> 
> Found it on Amazon,I will ordered it and see if it gives me "a" flower next year,if not,I will kick it over to paphmadman's door and hope he can do paph magic with it.



Cool, let us know how it goes. Here is the post talking about this.

They sprayed/drenched 25ml of 866ppm of GA3 (3278.2mg of GA3 in 1 gallon of water or 866mg of GA3 in 1 liter or water). So it might be a good starting point.


----------

